# Trip to the Pyrenees,from W to E in 2000



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

Hope this is use to those who leave our little island. It was a super trip. M and I accompanied by good friends who did all the work and were cast out at night to sleep in their dome tent hence we did not use any Aires.
The target was to keep within 25 Miles ( N 0r S 0f) of Spain France border and to start at the Atlantic and finish at the Medi. This Target was pretty well completed. Ou r friends left us before the end as they had to back for their family.

Our Millenium Project....Pyrenees from W to E

LIST OF CAMPSITES . JUNE/JULY 2000

FRANCE

Mun =Municipal TNB Town Near By—Near enough for Ken to walk to. WD -Town fit folks can walk to.

*** = Very good site with excellent ablution block

** = Good site ,good facilities * Adequate facilities OAY =Open all Year

ALL the sites were ,at the least, very adequate and we would use them again.NOTE any particular comments

Montreuil Mun ..On N1 23km S of Boulogne OAY ** WD Very handy for ferries inward /outward 

La Neuve-Lyre Mun.. On D830 34Km SW from EVREUX ** WD Easy found .flat.

St Savin ..Mun ..On N151 42km E from Poitiers “Camping du Moulin” *** WD V pleasant .

Dournazac Private Dutch owned * .Very pleasant people, very rural very pretty but not worth the hastle of finding and getting into for short stay with a towing van.

Eymet Mun .. On D553 30km SSW from BERGERAC *** TNB .One of the best sites this trip
Flat riverside pitches i f you want or away from river ,neat and tidy site good block.

Souraide OnD918 about16 km SEbyS fromBIARRITZ “Camping Alegera” ** WD 

SPAIN 

Sunbilla ..On N121A 32km S from St Jean de Luz “Camping Ariztigain” *** WD 1.5km to pleasant smalltown. Very good site indeed new immaculate block. Marked pitches. Some terracing Open most of the Year..weekends only in winter.

FRANCE
St Etienne Baigorry ..MUN 11km W from St Jean Pied de Port. ** WD good typical Mun site level throughout .Pleasant small town’

SPAIN 
Ochagavia .On NA140 46km EbyN from PAMPLONA “Camping Osate”. ** Good flat site reasonable block, WD 0.6 km from the town which is very interesting and pleasant,Stayed 2 nights.

FRANCE
Lescun Mun “Le Lauzart” ..***.. 46km SSW from PAU about 3km W from N134 in Vallee d’Aspe Very beautiful site,friendly cheerful guardian.Good clean block, WD to village.

Laruns “Camping Valentino” *** 44km SbyW fromPAU &18 km from Lescuns as the crow flies but 89 miles into and out of Spain to get here!! Very pleasant owners very good site in every way and about 3 km from very pleasant small town with plenty of shops and good Saturday market . Very definitely a call again site . Free overnight legal camping in town for camping cars.



Page 2. 
FRANCE Lourdes religious activities. M & I been to Lourdes years ago at a different site.

.. “Camping Loup” * I was persuaded to come to Lourdes.!Site satisfactory .W D to the religious ceremonies.

SPAIN
Bossost On N230 8km Eby S from Bagneres de Luchon . “Camping Prado Verde” *** Very well kept site OAY swimming pool ,car and van washing facilities,garage near by. Excellent block friendly owners. Town much better than guide book indicated. Very definitely a call again site.

Llavorsi Mun 24 km W from ANDORA la VELLA. “Camping Riberies” * WD to small town.Pleasant enough small municipal site.

ANDORRA
Canillo “Camping Santa Creu” Andorra is a long shopping strip!! Couldn’t find parking,kept on going to Canillo,happily a very pleasant village TNB and the site was good **.

SPAIN
Campdevanol “Camping Pirinenc” ** On N152 3km N from RIPOLL(56kmWNW from GIRONA) 
Large site restaurant bar etc somewhat lacking in shade hence 2*

Camprodon “Camping Vall de Camprodon” On C151 20km NE from RIPOLL ** Large site with fast food restaurant good block and 3km away Camprodon is a pleasant and interesting small town.

FRANCE
Maureillas Mun “ Le Tauro” This is where we spent 55 days in winter of 1995. adequate overnite ,short stay site in season , low priced ,easiy to find.We enjoyed it in winter but with only about 10 units including us & our good Dutch friends. Was quite acceptable in summer.Swim pool open.

Limoux Mun “Camping Le Briel” On D118 24km SSW from CARCASSONNE. ** This is the first place it rained .Satisfactory clean enough site. Easy found easy in.

Nant ( near by) Camping a la Ferme”Camping Castelnau” 17th Century ex manoir,now farming mainly brebis (250 odd) to supply milk for Roquefort cheese.Somewhat rural but the farmer had pegged out about 12 emplacements reserved for people coming for weeks during the holidays and there were about 20 units ,tents ,caravans and camping cars well spread out. We got electrics but there didn’t seem to be many hook ups.An interesting stop!

Isle sur la Sorgue “Camping La Sorguette” ** 23 km E from AVIGNON. Site full when we arrived but were offered space free on car park opposite the Reception and paid only for two adults and electric.Arrived late left 1030 facilities good. Interesting area round about.

Salon de Provence. “ Camping Nostradamus” .On D72D about 6 km NW from SALON de PROVENCE OAY ** Very affable owners. Nearest small town is Eyguieres. Spent most of the three days with our friends who live in Salon.

Bedoues “Camping Chon du Tarn” On D998 2km N from Florac which is 24km S from MENDE
A medium well run family owned sit with very good facilities in an attractive area *** could spend some days here.


Page 3
FRANCE
St Just.. Mun On D948 4km from N9 17km SEbyS from St FLOUR or 9km S from Viaduc de Garabit.The nearly 4 km from the N9 are easy and well worth the effort. In some ways the best little site this trip. Tiny village TNB!!!,one shop, one bar restaurant with good food at value prices where I watched two afternoons of the TdeF while having a beer. Guardienne very pleasant and block is good and spotless,stayed 2 days…big machine wash and nice rest.Hope to back in 01.

Aubusson Mun On D982 about 2km from town centre which is 70km WbyNfrom CLERMONT Ferrand. A pleasant enough site ,level marked pitches adequate clean block. Wouldn’t hesitate to call again.

Vierzon Mun “ Camping municipal de Bellon” Think this was one of the dearest .sites F72.30 for the night with electric. No doubt because very handy for the A71 and it became quite busy from about 1630 onwards,**.Pleasant enough site.

Sully sur Loire Mun…On D948 near the chateau can’t miss it… au bord de la Loire. Very welcoming and helpful guardians .Flat,large riverside site we rate it * but wouldn’t hesitate about using it again. Chose it because we wanted a change from the site at Gien.F46.80 inc electric.I think WD to town

Soissons Mun…on edge of town ,easily found and entered . pleasant guardienne good site *** F38 without electric!!!! Easy to find large centre comercial with large super marche.


UK Camping and Caravanning Club Sites.
St Neots….very handy indeed from A1 Good site

Canterbury Very good site, been several times over the years.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

excellent info there Ken, should def help others. I too did the Pyrenees and would heartily recommend it to others, we stopped at some lovely aires such as Fabrege and Gavernie and lots of wild camping along the way also


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Wonderful WW3

Was looking for a project this Spring.

Thought about Motorhoming and walking parts of the Pilgrim route to Santiago de Compostella in Northern Spain.(Dont think you get many points in heaven for the motorhoming portion)  

But your route looks equally exciting. 

Thanks
Nick


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

The dog and i will' have a go' at the Pyrenean section of WW3's trip this year.

We are wandering from Mid March till whenever and would like to take advantage of his route plus ramblings EAST to WEST after Easter (So mid April).

Only ever crossed into Spain by the coast or air so can any one let me know what sort of weather we might expect.? Being both rather elderly we dont like Wet Cold,Damp Cold,Surely not Snowy Cold :roll: and if that type of weather might prevail we will reschedule.

Thanks
N


----------

